

Learning From Data - ilija139
https://www.edx.org/course/caltechx/cs1156x/learning-data/1120

======
MaxGabriel
This course was previously offered, though I think it was an ad-hoc offering
and not through EdX. Did anyone take it, and do you have a review?

~~~
rz2k
You can view the old videos here:
[http://work.caltech.edu/telecourse.html](http://work.caltech.edu/telecourse.html)
It is worth watching a few to see how well it is taught.

It is more mathematically rigorous with an emphasis on the theoretical
fundamentals, especially compared to other online offerings that are more
applied. It may not cover as many learning algorithms.

Here is a previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4206445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4206445).
And, a comment about the book
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6353736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6353736)

And, here are some of the impressive comments about the professor:

> Yaser Abu-Mostafa was (by enormous margin) the most effective professor I
> had at Caltech. Despite being such an expert in the field, he understands
> clearly when a concept is particularly challenging--and what about it makes
> it so. [...]

>What Andy says is absolutely true. This machine learning class was easily the
best class I took at Caltech. Prof. Abu-Mostafa got a standing ovation at the
end of the course the term I took it. I wish I could have taken more of his
classes. \ It was also fairly difficult -- the assignments were hard, but at
every step, you could look at what you'd done and say "I know why I'm doing
this, and I can see how this works." \ I remember at the end of the term he
took several students' notes and made copies of them, so that he could compare
the students' notes with what he was trying to convey, and could know if he
wasn't teaching certain parts of the class well enough. [...]

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3704782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3704782)

